# :/ Only one left..



## KrystalMarie (Jul 17, 2010)

So, last night and today four bunnies have died. We don't think we are going too try again.
Anyways, what we think happened was the mom she would go in there and stomp on the, pee on them, and didn't feed them. 
So we took the last baby away and are keeping him in a little nest we made.
Is there and thing we can do to keep him warm.???
he's the only one.. I'm just really worried about him.
We hold her down and have her feed him at 10 AM and 10 PM.. Is that too much??
Your guy's advice would really help. :/


----------

